# Pictures to share!!!



## secuono (Jan 26, 2012)

My Babydoll Southdown sheep. 


















Ducklings.













All my chickens except for one, a splash Cochin. 





Bun-Buns.





Am Chin doe and her 4 kits. 













Californian doe and 7 kits. 

























Horses.





Adult pair pet ducks getting dinner. 





Silver Fox buck, hes a sweetie, I let him out to run in the chicken pen today. 





The devil, Chillie.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all your fury and feathered family with us!


----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2012)

Would of added my finned family, but no new picks from this month.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, they are all very cute!


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 29, 2012)

So cute! The rabbit kits look like something out of Star Trek


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2012)

Great pics!

Don't forget about the picture of the week submission thread!


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 29, 2012)

The picture of the cat is great.


----------



## secuono (Feb 2, 2012)

Bun-buns, female! Chilling in the chicken run after a good long run and hop.





Kylie in her new box.





Kylie got out and was "hunting" the chickens, they were behind fencing and she chickened out, lol.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 3, 2012)

You should switch the pictures around, 1st. bunny, 2nd. kitty hunting, and 3rd. kitty licking her chops  .


----------



## secuono (Feb 5, 2012)

Duckie breakfast, 8 scrambled eggs, crushed up egg shells for calcium, floating aquarium plants fresh from the tank, a few snails from the tank and adult bird feed pellets.














Kitty tripping hazard. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUetmWemFN4


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2012)

Went in to get pics of the 2wk kits and took a few of others as well.

Almost didn't notice my splash Silkie hen laying an egg, late in the day at 4:30pm. The bucket was supposed to be for calcium, crushed oyster shells. But the birds just pooped in there, then one day a hen started laying in there and now they regularly do it. :/





Here is a Am Chin mix 2wk kit and a pure Cali 5wk kit. 





gray/brown 2wk kit. My fav and hoping a female.





Siblings. 









With their evil mom.





5wk Cali kits.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful sheep, duckling, chickens and all!!!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 6, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Went in to get pics of the 2wk kits and took a few of others as well.
> 
> Almost didn't notice my splash Silkie hen laying an egg, late in the day at 4:30pm. The bucket was supposed to be for calcium, crushed oyster shells. But the birds just pooped in there, then one day a hen started laying in there and now they regularly do it. :/
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...6660_100000705527207_1121652_1635082609_n.jpg
> ...


My hens lay in a container that I store shavings in


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2012)

I have 2 hens that lay under the top cage where my Am Chin lives w/her kits. They lay right in the mom's poop pile......


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 7, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I have 2 hens that lay under the top cage where my Am Chin lives w/her kits. They lay right in the mom's poop pile......


WOW! My hens used  to lay under the shed but we fixed that problem, put bricks in front of it. They used to have a nest in the woods....They have perfect nesting boxes and plenty of them but no they lay were they want to


----------

